# Gentoo CD ala Rocklinux?

## PeRpLeXeR

Hallo,

gibt es eine möglichkeit eine Art "Gentoo Install CD" zu machen?

So ala Rocklinux

Die Cd sollte beinhalten:

ein vorher vorgebautes Gentoo was diverse aufgaben erfüllen kann zB: webserver, gameserver etc

ein install script für eine installation auf die festplatte

hoffe man versteht was ich genau meine

cu  

Plex

----------

## sirro

Ich weiß nicht ob das das ist was du suchst. Aber zumindest geht es in die Richtung.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/catalyst/

----------

## PeRpLeXeR

hmm naja.....

net so ganz schau dir doch rock an dann weißt was ich genau meine aber trotzdem erschdmal danke

----------

## cryptosteve

 *PeRpLeXeR wrote:*   

> net so ganz schau dir doch rock an dann weißt was ich genau meine aber trotzdem erschdmal danke

 

Vielleicht schreibst Du besser genau, was Du meinst, anstatt anderen nahezulegen, sich in Deinem Interesse ein neues Linux anzusehen?   :Twisted Evil: 

*meinjanur*

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es eine möglichkeit eine Art "Gentoo Install CD" zu machen?

 

ja, per hand.

ein vorgefertigtes script, was dir sowas erstellt, afaik nein.

was ist denn an dem besagten rocklinux (so hiess es doch?!) so verkehrt,

dass es unbedingt "dasselbe in gentoo" sein muss?

nachtrag:

eine "gentoo install cd" kann man wie sirro schon sagte mit catalyst erstellen.

allerdings wolltest du wohl eher was in richtung knoppix mit irgendwelchen

vorgefertigten features.

----------

## PeRpLeXeR

sorry wennich etwas forch klinge in meinen beiträgen.

Hmm muss ich mal kucken ws ich mit Catalyst hinkriege.

hmm das mit dem rock nahelegen war nicht böse gemeint!

villeicht nochmal netter ausgedrückt : Schau mal hier das meine ich: http://www.rocklinux.org

 :Wink: 

----------

## ossi

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vielleicht schreibst Du besser genau, was Du meinst, anstatt anderen nahezulegen, sich in Deinem Interesse ein neues Linux anzusehen?  
> 
> *meinjanur*

 

was daran genau hast du nicht verstanden   :Question: 

----------

## beejay

Also mit catalyst kann man auch eine Knoppix-like livecd erstellen. Man muss vielleicht ein bissen was an den Build-Skripten bauen (was auch durchaus Intention ist), aber es geht. livecd-stage1 bestimmt den Inhalt der CD, livecd-stage2 bestimmt kernels auf der cd und das Bootverhalten. Für genaue Informationen einfach die catalyst-Doku lesen, die hier ja auch schon gepostet wurde.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *ossi wrote:*   

>  *Steve` wrote:*   
> 
> Vielleicht schreibst Du besser genau, was Du meinst, anstatt anderen nahezulegen, sich in Deinem Interesse ein neues Linux anzusehen? 
> 
> was daran genau hast du nicht verstanden  

 

Wie kommst Du darauf, ich hätte irgendwas nicht verstanden? 

Wie soll Deiner Meinung nach der geneigte Benutzer kurzfristig den Unterschied zwischen catalyst und Rocklinux erkennen und das zudem auch noch im etwas unklaren Zusammenhang, den der OP meint?

----------

## ossi

 *Steve` wrote:*   

>  *ossi wrote:*    *Steve` wrote:*   
> 
> Vielleicht schreibst Du besser genau, was Du meinst, anstatt anderen nahezulegen, sich in Deinem Interesse ein neues Linux anzusehen? 
> 
> was daran genau hast du nicht verstanden   
> ...

 

die frage ging doch nicht an dich, sondern an PeRpLeXeR!

ansonsten ganz deiner meinung.

----------

## PeRpLeXeR

danke euch llen erstmal.

ich werde mich mal dransetzen. 

Ist schließlich ein sportlicher Linux wettkampf zwischen meinem Großneffen (Rocklinux) und mir (gentoo).

Er hat gesagt sowas könne man NUR mit rock machen, ich hab gesgat ich beweise ihm dass es auch ohne geht  :Smile: 

Klingt jetzt alles e weng kindisch evtl. aber mal schaun was daraus wird.

Sportlicher ehrgeiz hat nochnie geschadet...

Cu

Plex

----------

## cryptosteve

 *PeRpLeXeR wrote:*   

> Er hat gesagt sowas könne man NUR mit rock machen, ich hab gesgat ich beweise ihm dass es auch ohne geht 
> 
> 

 

Du kannst ja in diesem Topic nochmal berichten, wie es letztendlich ausgegangen ist ...

----------

